# gypsy moth catepillars



## Hear fishy fishy (Feb 9, 2013)

There is a horticultural oil for treating egg masses. I have heard scaping them to the ground kills them and have heard it helps them survive the winter as they are insulated by the snow. 

https://fyi.extension.wisc.edu/gypsymothinwisconsin/


----------



## Hear fishy fishy (Feb 9, 2013)

Does anyone have info on airplane spraying? I talked to a neighbor down the road an he thinks it’s only like 200 dollars a section. Was just curious and trying to get some info together for deer season and share with some neighboring properties. To see if they have interest in doing it and sharing in on the cost.


----------



## martini77 (Jan 13, 2009)

We had them bad last year, or so I thought, they are much worse this year in Arenac county. They are defoliating our oaks and our pines on our property. With the shutdowns this spring our township could not do anything, maybe next year. 

does anyone have info on Arial spraying just in case our township can't do anything next year?


----------



## Hear fishy fishy (Feb 9, 2013)

Yeah our pines, oaks, and fruit trees are bare no leafs on them currently. Meeting tomorrow at Atlanta courthouse on if the state is going to do any spraying this year in our area. I talked to a forester he said not to worry to much if the trees are health. I know the tree were bare last year just curious how many years tree can take of this stress. I would think someone in northern Michigan has a plane or helicopter that is setup for spraying looking to make money but I can’t seem to find info on this. They use a bacterial for the gypsy moth which is safe to bees and other insects.


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

But not other moths/butterflies.

Trees are pretty thin here/there over this way, way n the SW corner of the county.


----------



## Hear fishy fishy (Feb 9, 2013)

Never thought about the butter flys. If spraying was done end of May begin of June probably would be before the monarch are up there. I know it’s in bad in the se corner of the county all the way down toward Comins.


----------



## martini77 (Jan 13, 2009)

Hear fishy fishy said:


> Never thought about the butter flys. If spraying was done end of May begin of June probably would be before the monarch are up there. I know it’s in bad in the se corner of the county all the way down toward Comins.


From what I have read and was informed by a company that contracts it, the spraying of the BTK is most effective just after the hatch when the little caterpillars start eating. They can spray a hormone disrupter when they turn to moths. Unfortunately we are SOL for this year, hoping to get something done next spring. Healthy oaks should be fine, pine trees not so much as they cannot regrow needles this year.


----------



## Bud man (May 1, 2008)

Bad in Manistee County by me this year


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

Sent from Lewiston to Atlanta, Thursday-25th. Many trees over 1/2 bare-few 90+%..


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

Moths (adults) started showing on Saturday--Jul 11.
Today 13th, more, temp about 75 and kinda breezy.
Expect the peak adults yet to come-perhaps a week away.


----------

